# Quota work permit appeals processing time..



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

One of my friend applied Quota work permit and his application was rejected. The reason for the rejection is that didn't provide proof of experience in relevant field. 

He is working in Software industry for more than 8 years but his experience letters shows his designation as Member technical staff which didn't convey what roles he was doing. After that he submitted for appeal his permit outcome with experience motivation letters from employers which covers roles and responsibility.

He submitted his appeals application on Feb, 2014. Moreover his current permit will expire on May. Could you please let me know, how long it will take to process his appeals.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is impossible to say exactly, or even guess. Appeals are not necessary prioritised.


----------

